# ADF fry!!!! What in the world do I do?!



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Zebra Danio fry!! HELPPP!*

Okay, I'm posting here because I know you guys are very knowledgable and I haven't a clue what to do.

My boyfriends 10 gallon tank has one male ADF and 2 long finned zebra danios. 
It is undergoing cycling and today the ammonia was sky high. We were looking at the fish and I saw little tiny black things and I was like... "JACOB!!! TADPOLES!!!" I only knew they were tadpoles because I researched ADFs when he got them and the website said their fry are little tiny black things. But, I know I realized they are in fact Zebra danio fry.

Anyway, there is a butt load in his tank and I couldn't get them out. But we did a water change today and he never emptied the last bucket so I took a water bottle, poured half the water out and filled the rest with tank water and spooned out about 8 or 10 little guys from the bucket into the bottle to take home.

We know the fry in the tank will be eaten but we are hoping to save the few I took home. I put them in a 1 liter tank. No heater, no filter, there is a air bubbler though. I also put a live plant in there and natural gravel.

I'm not going to be able to go into town until Saturday and I have no idea what to do!

What do I feed them? I have frozen blood worms, betta flakes and pellets and frog and tadpole pellets.. but they are so tiny do they sorta filter feed at this stage in life? I really want them to survive any help would be great. Thank you!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well they probably need a heater. You could feed them powdered flakes or ground up egg yolk from a boiled egg. But when they are that small I think they feed off of micro-organisms?


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information!

I tried a tiny bit of hard boiled egg yolk, but man, that made the water nasty, and I only put a tiny bit! It is hard to clean up because it is not filtered. :/

I don't see how they can even eat at this stage, they are sooooooooooooooooo tiny.

Tomorrow, I'm going to brave the after thanksgiving shoppers and hunt for the liquid fry food, master water test kit, a new aerator (this one has got to be 100 years old and it so loud! lol!) a kritter keeper tank, and a heater. Also a brine shrimpery for when(if) they get older.

Right now they are still alive, I can't test ammonia because I gave my ammonia tester to a friend, not thinking I would need it anymore (since I regularly change my bettas tank) But I've tested for nitrate and nitrites and they are great.

I have about 13-15. lol every time I count I get a new number. 

They mostly hang around the corners and sides of the tank, and swim if provoked (I know I shouldn't do that! I just want to make sure they are still alive haha)

The water temp is about 77 degrees from a desk lamp. Will the light be harmful for them? I'm going to have to keep it on all night. ugh.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

I would just crunch the betta flakes into super small powder and feed them that. they need to be feed at least two times a day in small amounts


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

How will I know if they eat? These things are soo tiny, I can't imagine them eating unless they filter feed at this stage lol


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Try feeding tiny micro organisms. What I do is I fill a gallon jar with water and put a few dead leaves and a little dog food in it. Then I leave it in direct sunlight for about a week. After that, the water kinda turns greenish and you can feed the fry a little water from that. Its what I do when I have tiny fry and it seems to work. Good Luck!


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think I have a week.

I have two aponogetons in there. Hopefully that is giving off enough microorganisms.

I have 7 swimmers, the rest just hang out at the bottom, but when I go near them with a toothpick they swim away. I'm beginning to see litttle tiny eyeballs now! So exciting

I leaving to go to Petco in a while to get supplies. 

Are there any specifics I need to get?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me as well earlier on in the year so all I can tell you is - is CALM DOWN!!!! lol

There so easy to care for! I have 6 white mountain minnows.

All I fed was powdered fry food and kept them in a small 2 gallon tank and changed the water every day to stop stunted growth. You dont need a heater as danios can live in coldwater and tropical water. Hope this helps.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

-phew- alrighty! I guess I'm just going to get a large kritter keeper and search for fry food and a different air pump (this old dinosaur is sooo loud) I might get a heater because this morning my house was 67! (plus I can use it later for a new betta  )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with the little froggies.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Good luck! Haha, it's weird to hear tadpoles called fry..


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Wait, what are they? Are they ADF tadpoles or zebra danios??? So exciting! ;D


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> I had the same thing happen to me as well earlier on in the year so all I can tell you is - is CALM DOWN!!!! lol
> 
> There so easy to care for! I have 6 white mountain minnows.
> 
> All I fed was powdered fry food and kept them in a small 2 gallon tank and changed the water every day to stop stunted growth. You dont need a heater as danios can live in coldwater and tropical water. Hope this helps.


 i think she is talking about adfs not danios


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol, I made this post when I thought they were tadpoles still. Then I edited it, and I changed the title, but I guess it never changed.

They are zebra danio fry. And haha!! What are baby frogs called? Just tadpoles? Or brood. LOL! I don't know...:roll:


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

my bad thought u were talking about adfs


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Awwwww, baby danios!  So cute!!! I want to see pictures


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah just tadpoles! I don't know I've never heard them called anything as a group...baby reptiles born from eggs are a clutch, but I don't think that applies to amphibians! And baby reptiles that are liveborn are called a litter!  I know that a group of frogs is called an army!


Well good luck with the baby Danios!


----------

